# JB & Perdido Key State Park



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Went out a couple of days ago with my fishing buddies and had a nice run until i set the drag and what ever that was on it snapped my hook in half #4 circle hook. Most likely a shark but one will never know about 30 min before sunset my buddy got him self a nice pomp first one of the year. i was so happy that finally one of us got one instead of all those hard heads. sorry no pic had to pack up quick the ranger was pushing us to wrap up and leave so that he could lock up. if any one is out there right now send us a report of the condition. thanks and keep those poles up:thumbup: i will out there later on and will post new updates.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

*UpDate...*

Well got out to Johnson's Beach around 300 this afternoon... and the water was very brown but thank goodness the north winds kept the waves small and the sun came out it turned out to be a nice evening. Started with finger mullet and cut squid for bait and all i got was a handful of catfish. About 30 min before sunset i caught this monster!


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not jealous....


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I am!


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Me Too!


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Went out tonight to Perdido key state part and the only thing my buddy caught was a little whiting, still some thing is better than nothing. I wish they kept that part open longer but at least the rangers here are nice. I also got my night owl pass from JB but totally forgot to ask for the pin number for the gate can you believe it! Some one help me out and send me a message. as my dad says 
" What comes around goes around" Good karma will bring you more fish:thumbup:


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Was out yesterday morning at JB straight out from E dock from before sunrise until about 10. Nothing. No nibbles, no bites, no runs. Was just one of those days I guess. We were using live shrimp and a few sand fleas, but man we had no luck. People fishing to the left and right of us and I'm pretty sure I didn't see anyone get out of their chairs all morning. Packed it up and hoping for a better weekend coming up.


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

kilroy1117 said:


> Was out yesterday morning at JB straight out from E dock from before sunrise until about 10. Nothing. No nibbles, no bites, no runs. Was just one of those days I guess. We were using live shrimp and a few sand fleas, but man we had no luck. People fishing to the left and right of us and I'm pretty sure I didn't see anyone get out of their chairs all morning. Packed it up and hoping for a better weekend coming up.


I'm going to JB this evening and trying my Fish Bites I bought yesterday. I'll let you know if it pays off.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

What i have been doing is taking cut bait about 1"to 2" size on #7 hook for red fish, and my pomp rig that i make i use shrimp that i cut into 2 pieces so that it stays on the hook better. I tried to find sand fleas but i have not found too many of them yet.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah the sand fleas were definitely few and far between, so we only raked in about 5 or 6 and used them. Was just a weird morning. Water and wind was a little more calm than the weekend prior, but not a soul under the surface. I think maybe I'll try half shrimp on a little smaller hook next time, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

Didn't catch anything out at JB yesterday, got there late but the guy next to me landed a bull, pomp, and a stingray.


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

I knew the monsters are out there....nice looking bull


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

turksgonefishin said:


> Well got out to Johnson's Beach around 300 this afternoon... and the water was very brown but thank goodness the north winds kept the waves small and the sun came out it turned out to be a nice evening. Started with finger mullet and cut squid for bait and all i got was a handful of catfish. About 30 min before sunset i caught this monster!


Lucky son of a gun. That's a nice fish...


----------

